# Bad Ram???



## krec (Feb 5, 2005)

Are there common symptoms of bad ram???

What are some of the things anyone with bad ram may have noticed prior to discovering the bad ram.

What are Kernal Panics and can bad ram cause one?

Thanks,
krec


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you could try running a ram test
you may want to try running a memory test
http://www.memtest86.com/
http://oca.microsoft.com/en/windiag.asp

loads of crashes, stopcodes and errors can be due to ram


----------



## twotugs (May 14, 2003)

http://www.macmaps.com/kernelpanic.html

Section 4 deals with RAM.

Here's a memory tester for OS X:

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/17156


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

opppppssss should have noticed th eforum this was in - sorry, I assumed windows


----------

